# Foam to Wood Glue



## grego67 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all, new poster here. I am jumping into building my first HO layout. I bought a 4x8 piece of OSB to start out with. I also bought a 4x8 foam board to put on top of it, but wanted to see what kind of glue you all would use when gluing foam to wood.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Greg! :smilie_daumenpos:

You have to be careful with glues, because some will attack the foam. I use a caulk-type glue, applied with a caulk gun, called foam and project glue...available at hardware and lumber stores. I believe that carpenter's wood glue would work also. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone has their favorite and that's the way it should be.

I used Elmer's white glue. But regardless of which glue you
select, use it sparingly. Just a dab here and there. There is
no breaking force that requires strength. You just need a little
to keep it in place. Keep in mind you may want to change
something and light gluing will make that easier.

The same advice applies when you go to glue down your
track and it's underlay.

Don


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

If you are talking about something like the insulation sheets commonly available at the home supply stores they make and sell a tube of glue just for that product. It fits a caulk gun I don't remember the cost but should be worth it. It is made to glut the insulation to wood.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I found this on line I think it is what I used.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

liquid nails project caulk in caulking gun.:thumbsup: 

whatever you use, though the foam does'nt need to be glued solid, it needs to be glued enough that it doesn't vibrate between the foam and the plywood. this is to be a sound deadner not resonator.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I used tubes of the glue designed to normally hold the foam insulation board vertically to the sides of house wood, was maybe only four bucks a regular size caulking tube, and stays somewhat pliable to allow for external use temperature changes, it stays flexible which I assumed would help in reducing noise and / or vibration .. I used blue, pink ,and green, mostly two inch thick... colour difference indicates manufacturer, no other difference all are high density and cut very cleanly with hot wire or razor knife ..


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Glue*

The Longview Kelso & Rainier MRRC hhas a sectional layout built like you describe. We used latex "Liquid Nails" spread with a floor tile adhesive trowl to the plywood. The foam was then placed and weight applied until the Liquid Nails had set up. We also used the latex Liquid Nails to glue foam layers together.
DO NOT use solvent based glue or Elmers glue. Elmers glue requires air to dry so in the centre the Elmers will never dry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The solution to the "won't ever dry" issue is solved by spreading your adhesive in an "S" shaped bead, not concentric circles like many try. This way, no glue is completely surrounded by glue, and it will all cure.

FWIW, all adhesives except epoxies require something to leave the mixture in order for it to cure, whether that be water, solvent, or some other chemical.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

PL300 10 fl. oz. Foamboard VOC Adhesive Is less than $4.00 and is made for the foam board you are using. I have used it several times and know that it works.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Any PVA White wood glue.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

The following was sent to me by Dennis Ivison who built is home layout using 2" foam. It was made up of 15+ 30" x 72" modules: He used PVC for the legs. Here's how everything was glued together:

The glue to use is Liquid Nails Paneling & Molding Adhesive. Foam to foam takes a couple of days to set-up, foam to wood about one day, I hold everything together while drying with masking tape. My experience with white glue was a mess; I had glued some blue foam pieces together with it as an experiment and set it aside for TWO WEEKS, when I got around to working with it the white glue began running out from between the seams; when I took it apart I found that only the very outer areas next to the edges had dried, the glue in the middle was still as wet as if it was still in the bottle; and there was no grip to the dried glue either.


----------

